# سؤال بعد اذنكم



## mazenengmazen (18 ديسمبر 2015)

هل عند تصميم الرشاسات فى برنامج ellite عشان اختار اخر منطقه فيها رشاشات فى ordinary ووالمساحه طبعا 12 متر مربع هل اختار 12 رشاش


----------

